# Finally picked up a pork belly



## chadinclw (Jan 15, 2013)

I coordinated with the local supermarket to get a pork belly.

So, yesterday I picked up this 14.3 pound Smithfield belly.

$2.99 per pound so I didn't feel robbed!

I'll get it cut/trimmed and such later this week and get it curing by the weekend. Have to plan these things out and put the smoke date on the calendar!!

I'm going to do part as American bacon, part as pancetta, some trimmings will be salted for "salt pork" and the balance of the trimmings saved for adding to sausage.'













pork belly2 1-14-13.jpg



__ chadinclw
__ Jan 15, 2013


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice belly! Keep us posted on what you make!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice looking belly! Looking forward to seeing your process and the final Bacon Q-views!


----------



## sam3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice score!


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 15, 2013)

Looking good..

How is the vinegar coming???

   Craig


----------



## chadinclw (Jan 15, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> Looking good..
> 
> How is the vinegar coming???
> 
> Craig


I've got some bottled and some waiting for me to get around to bottling! Thanks for asking.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 15, 2013)

waiting for more.


----------



## chadinclw (Jan 15, 2013)

themule69 said:


> waiting for more.


Some of us have day jobs! I'm hoping the skin and portion the belly tonight.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 15, 2013)

ChadInClw said:


> Some of us have day jobs! I'm hoping the skin and portion the belly tonight.


save the skin and make some pork rind pellets. they are great.i have a day job. i'm there now. hope the boss doesn't find out i'm on here. oh wait now i remember. i am the boss.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## chadinclw (Jan 17, 2013)

Trimmed the belly last night:

4# to sweet bacon (cure, brown sugar)

3# to savory bacon (cure, black pepper, bay leaf, garlic)

3# to pancetta (cure, corriander, juniper, garlic, thyme, black pepper)

All in the fridge getting happy for the next 7-9 days.

The trimmings are in the freezer awaiting the next sausage project.













Bacon 003.jpg



__ chadinclw
__ Jan 17, 2013


----------



## njfoses (Jan 17, 2013)

ChadInClw said:


> Trimmed the belly last night:
> 
> 4# to sweet bacon (cure, brown sugar)
> 
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## chadinclw (Jan 26, 2013)

Rinsed the pork belly slabs last night and let them set in the fridge to develop the pellical. The pancetta piece will reside there for a week or so. One of the others got maple syrup and the savory got mired black pepper and some cane syrup. They are now in the MES40 with apple pellets using one of Todd's products. I'm cold smoking and things started at 60 degrees.


----------



## roller (Jan 26, 2013)

Your doing a good job  and your going to love that bacon....


----------



## lu1847 (Jan 26, 2013)

Looking good there.  How long you planning to smoke?


----------



## themule69 (Jan 26, 2013)

looks great. your going to have some good eaten.

david


----------



## chadinclw (Jan 26, 2013)

Seeing as I'm in Florida, keeping the temp don is an issue. I've got ice bottles in the cabinet but I can't keep below 105 or so. I'll see how it goes. The plan is 8 hours or more...I will have to reload Todd's AMAZNP. If it gets much warmer I'll switch to hot smoke and finish it at 150. Smells great here on the lanai with the apple smoke! Cigar, coffee, and the smoker going--it doesn't get much better on a Florida Gulf Coast morning! Here's a shot of my plant nursery and herb garden!


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks great!!

Up here in the panhandle it's a beautiful day too!!!













P1010002.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jan 26, 2013


----------



## chadinclw (Jan 26, 2013)

Just reloaded the AMAZNP with about 2/3 of a load of apple to get a few more hours of smoke. The box has stayed around 90 and the meat is up to about 73.


----------



## chadinclw (Jan 26, 2013)

Finished! Tasted a slice from each and wife said "that's sure not bacon from Publix."
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








Removed the skin and all is bagged up and chilling. This belly was pretty fat but I'll post slices later.


----------



## wes w (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm thinking of trying my hand at cold smoking bacon.   Yours looks awesome!

Question.  Where did you get the claw hooks?   It may be a dumb question, but I know nothing about cold smoking or making bacon.  

I'm also concerned about being able to keep my temp low enough.    As long as you make smoke it doesn't matter how low the temp is?

Love your bacon.  I got to do this and soon!


----------



## chadinclw (Jan 27, 2013)

The bacon hooks are from sausagemaker.com. They have several lengths.


----------

